# Mahlkonig Guatemala or Columbia?



## poppydonut (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello - I'm new here. I don't know much about grinding coffee. I inherited one of these - see pic. it works but I am sure it has not been serviced in a long while. I'd like to sell it if possible but not bothered about it fetching a good price - more about a quick sale to get rid of it from the kitchen, and hopefully it go to someone that actually wants it. Does anyone know whether it would it be reasonable to ask for £200 plus whatever it costs to courier it? As I said I wouldn't be able to answer many questions about the machine apart from it switches on and grinds beans.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks in excellent condition! £200 in my opinion is way too low considering burrs alone are £170 when new. Post a pic of the serial number to see manufacture date. Last one sold on here for just over £800, however it was manufacturer refurbished. I'm sure@Hasi ,@jeebsy and@coffeechap can give you a better indication of price as they've previously owned one.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Custodian (Jul 29, 2020)

I would be interested in this. I'm already buying a Mahlkonig k30 on the forums for everyday use. This machine would be interesting for my office. If you can give me any serial number or date info, I would certainly be interested. I guess you need to move it from valuation sub forum to the for sale section then I could make offer and move to private messaging to agree a sale.

as pointed out in the previous post, this Mahlkonig model was quite expensive however any spare parts or service help could add to the price significantly.

where are you based?


----------



## Custodian (Jul 29, 2020)

This grinder looks like the Colombia model which could be 40 years old. Any date information would be helpful.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Somebody got a bargain with this one then

https://auctionet.com/en/1342873-kaffekvarn-mahlkonig-columbia-1970-tal


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Think a pic of the burrs and inside the grinder would be helpful for feedback.


----------

